# What you think of my NX2000



## Guest (Sep 26, 2002)

Here is my 92 NX2000.
Mods: Tokico gas shocks
Apex coil springs
Primax 15'' mags

How do we post pic´s


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

I think a couple of pics would help everyone better visualize your NX. 

EDIT: just saw you edited your post. If you have webspace (i.e. a website), you can upload the pics onto your website and attach the homepage's URL in your post. OR you can include the URLs of the pics themselves in the post, making sure you add the IMG and /IMG text around each. If you have trouble, use the







command to look up FAQ's on posting pics. Good luck!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

ha ha, this thread sooo rules.


----------

